# Oliva Cain Cain Nub 460 Habano Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent contstruction. It held up to a hot tub in the snow. As for flavors, it starts out with some sweet, spicy cedar and a heady tobacco tast...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Nub 460 Habano Cigar Review - Good


----------

